# Good leave-in conditioner?



## My2Havs (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm trying to speed up bath time and was wondering if anyone has success with using only a leave-in conditioner? I'm hoping to find one that doesn't attract dirt too much since both my dogs are mostly white, but seem to be gray in just a matter of days! I have several conditioning "sprays" but it doesn't say you can use as a complete rinse and they're kind of expensive for that use.

Thanks!
Monica, Dooley & Roxie


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

I really like Warren London's Fur Butter it works wonders on my girl with a hard to manage show coat and it smells amazing. A little goes a long way! I find it works better than grooming sprays as times those will not dry in the coat and cause tangles.

Both smell good but I prefer the Acai scent. If only human stuff smelled this good. Also makes a good hand moisturizer!

http://www.warrenlondon.com/products/hydrating-butter-for-skin-coat


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

On Renee's recommendation last year I tried Warren London's Fur Butter, Acai/Pomegranate. Love it, smells clean, soft coat and does not attract dirt.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

A show breeder friend uses neutrogina triple moister leave on conditioner. She taught me to add a small amount in my hand after the sister were dry. It doesn't have much of a smell but is a good leave in conditioner.


----------



## My2Havs (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks so much for the suggestions, I will definitely check into the Warren London's product. And I'm sure I'll like the Neutrogena Triple Moisture product because I have been using that shampoo and conditioner for my own hair and didn't realize they had a leave-in conditioner!

Has anyone tried Kalaya Emu Oil Moisturizing Spray? The 17 oz size is only $5.69 on Amazon and has excellent reviews. 

Thanks again,
Monica, Dooley & Roxie


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I might need to do some research on this subject. Jack needs a really good conditioner, the one after the dry. His hair tends to get really dry and coarse feeling, I want my bunny back!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

HavaneseSoon said:


> I might need to do some research on this subject. Jack needs a really good conditioner, the one after the dry. His hand tends to get really dry and coarse feeling, I want my bunny back!


 Poor Bunny how old is jack? I have never really soaped up the sisters heads I have always hated to have to put so much water and soap around their faces and both their ears and head hair are shiny and soft. I get the heads wet and put a small amount of soap on a wash cloth to wash their head and faces. I don't even use a conditioner on their heads. That part of them doesn't get as dirty and I think their natural oils have really done the conditioning job. We don't even get mats behind the ears very often.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

I've been using the Neutrogena triple moisture leave-in conditioner also and it has worked very well. I'm seeing fewer mats. I also like the fact that it has almost no scent. I can't stand the fragrances of many of the good quaility grooming products.
I get it at CVS.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

That was a typo up there....it was the "hair" not the head or hand. It has been corrected. I am going to see what I can find to use when I comb Jack to add some moisture and some type conditioner back to his hair.


----------



## veridea (Apr 26, 2012)

Pickles has a curly, oily coat, so I usually use food grade rose water on his hair when I brush him. It keeps him smelling nice without the greasiness. Once a week I use Woof brand leave in conditioner, but I'm not sure it really does much.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I had this on hand, so I am going to use it up on Jack when I am combing him out every 3 days or so, I am not soaking his hair, just misting, so I will see how it goes. 

The stuff I already had was MC Miracle Coat Conditioner, Leave in Lusterizer, (Herbal Scent). On with my two experiements!

If I can get his hair to feeling soft like a bunny, I will have succeeded with my experiment.


----------

